# Can OP Delete a thread? If so how?



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Once a thread has served it's purpose of answering a question, can the thread starter delete it? I can't find how to do that. Seems old threads just clutter up a forum.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> Once a thread has served it's purpose of answering a question, can the thread starter delete it? I can't find how to do that. Seems old threads just clutter up a forum.


I was wondering the same thing today.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The idea of a forum like this is people may get help with their current issues by reading old threads which may have been about a similar topic.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Years ago an OP could delete his or her threads. That feature was removed.

Bit of a bait and switch for those of us that started our threads back then.

There are multiple reasons one may want to delete one’s threads, including worries about privacy degrading as technology and personal situations change.

The most anyone has power to do themselves is edit each of their posts, and replacing with empty text (or maybe a “.”). I have heard such edits are limited to a certain number per day or month or whatever.

Considering the personal nature of this site, and that the purpose of a thread should primarily serve the interest of the OP in my opinion, I find theses limitations disturbing. I wish the powers that be reconsider.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

PieceOfSky said:


> Years ago an OP could delete his or her threads. That feature was removed.
> 
> Bit of a bait and switch for those of us that started our threads back then.
> 
> ...


Let's ask... @EleGirl @MattMatt Is there any way we would be allowed to delete previous posts we have created?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

We lost the ability to delete threads and posts a few years ago. Now we are again able to delete individual posts but we still can’t delete threads without mod help — and that’s discouraged although it happens now and then.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What kind of removal? We don't delete threads in general. 

li


----------

